# Calgary Stampede Advice



## Carlsbadguy (May 25, 2012)

I have an exchange to Banff Rocky Mountain Resort this summer.  Thinking of arriving a day early and attending the Calgary Stampede.  Besides seeing a rodeo what else would there be to do, or other sites to see during the day.

Also what is drive time from Calgary Airport to Banff.  My flight gets into Calgary at 10:30 PM


----------



## janej (May 25, 2012)

Search the forum for "Stampede".   I think there was several discussions last year.    We went last year at the end of our trip.   It was great!   If you know you are going to see the rodeo, buy ticket in advance.   You will get free admission to the Stampede for the day.  We enjoyed the evening show with the chuckwagon race.


----------



## MaryH (May 25, 2012)

Pretty sure when I was working in Calgary for a bit it was about 1 hr to drive to Banff.  Book a hotel in Calgary for the first night if you are getting in that late.


----------



## LynnW (May 25, 2012)

From where we live in the southwest side of the city it is about a 1 hour drive but it would be longer than this from the airport. If you are doing the Stampede you should do the rodeo in the afternoon and the chuckwagon races followed by the grandstand show at night. I wouldn't want to drive back to Banff after this because it would be after 11PM. You should probably plan to spend 2 nights in Calgary.

Lynn


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 7, 2012)

Do the Hawaiian cowboys, Panalios?,   still enter all the rodeo contests?

Sterlling


----------



## cgingrich (Jul 3, 2012)

*hotels*

you should have your hotel already booked its the busiest time in the summer.


----------

